# How do I plant glossostigma ?



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm new to the hobby. Been about 3 months in a successful start. I moved and bought a new tank. I changed my light twice. I had a jalli a11 but da full spectrum of the lights were dying and started an algae feast in my tank. I'm worried the glosso won't grow appropriately or spread right...... Is there a certain way to plant it ? I know I don't make sense. Haha. I'm still trying figuring out how to use my c02 properly.... I have a pressurized mini co2 in a fluval spec v with 36 watts of lighting for about 10 hours a day


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Take some tweezers and insert the glosso in the substrate. 2-4 leafs (1-2 internodes) 0,5-1 inch apart. When everything is right, you'll have a nice carpet in a few months. Light, CO2 should be high, and other nutrients should be available in the water or substrate as well. Remember, glosso is not the easiest plant.

About your light, almost no lamp causes algae if everything else is met. A spectrum shift (not sure if this really happens, maybe NEWT knows this) may make the plants grow slower or faster but shifting so much that plants won't grow and algae does isn't possible in my opinion.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Ill try some construction today..


----------

